# predator updates



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow pretty fishes







but lol I would change the rocks & gravel to white or something as those ones are not too astetically pleasing


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

nice queen........... nice and expensive that is............. great pics too...........


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Innes said:


> wow pretty fishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that gravel is black crushed coral and the rock was premium until the trigger beat it all to hell







the rock will come around again once I get crabs in there and turn it into a reef. the preds are going to the 265g


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice fish. Love the Lion


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That grouper never ceases to amaze me - it's simply breath-taking
















Awesome collection you have, Bob!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice as always mr.hare..that queen is beautiful..great trailers


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great collection


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats lionis a exceelent specimen, nice colours on it.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Love the lionfish and grouper, awesome color.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool fish! Really makes me want a pred tank


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

wow thoes are really nice


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks









I love my piranha but saltwater predators are a whole new world. the aggresion towards me is off the hook! the queen especially


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hareball said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 charging the glass?


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Effin bastards nearly eat my hands whenever I go in there....bastard fishes!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> Effin bastards nearly eat my hands whenever I go in there....bastard fishes!


 HA! don't get me started, starkist









mike, the trigger gets right in your face and nips the glass, you can hear it across the room. it will flip out on anything that goes near the tank.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sweet tank man and awesome fish to man









what kind of lion is that?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> sweet tank man and awesome fish to man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks! 
the lion is a russells volitan.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Awesome Fish, Pred tanks are a Blast!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Awesome Fish, Pred tanks are a Blast!


 thanks man


----------

